# F2P game 'Marvel Heroes Omega' has been abruptly shut down.



## dimmidice (Nov 24, 2017)

What an absolute shit show. Anyone who spent money on this game in the last year or so needs a refund. Just outrageous.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 24, 2017)

good riddance one less Freemium game!


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 24, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> good riddance one less FREEium game!


You say this with a profile picture from MapleStory..? lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> What an absolute shit show. Anyone who spent money on this game in the last year or so needs a refund. Just outrageous.


i never played this game, but i agree


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 24, 2017)

This is one of the reasons why people prefer physical games.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> This is one of the reasons why people prefer physical games.


im not sure to understand, i have a physical copy of pokemon heartgold and yet, server are down :S


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 24, 2017)

wah..
what is this game?


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> im not sure to understand, i have a physical copy of pokemon heartgold and yet, server are down :S


But you can still play the core game.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

Coolsonickirby said:


> But you can still play the core game.


if i had a digital copy, i still could


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 24, 2017)

Can someone explain the lady Spider-Man? She looks pretty cool.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Can someone explain the lady Spider-Man? She looks pretty cool.


you have good vision, i didnt notice her


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> if i had a digital copy, i still could


Yes, but this game requires you to be connected to servers at all times, and they shut down those servers.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

Coolsonickirby said:


> Yes, but this game requires you to be connected to servers at all times, and they shut down those servers.


oh i see...
and if they had a physical copy, they wouldnt have to be connected to the server?


----------



## T-hug (Nov 24, 2017)

I spent £14 earlier this year on the deadpool pack when it launched on PS4. I've not played it in months though but still a shame to see it go so quickly.


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> oh i see...
> and if they had a physical copy, they wouldnt have to be connected to the server?


It's a free to play game. I don't think they would have any physical copy.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

Coolsonickirby said:


> It's a free to play game. I don't think they would have any physical copy.





KingVamp said:


> This is one of the reasons why people prefer physical games.


why did he say that then?


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> why did he say that then?


I don't know.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

Coolsonickirby said:


> I don't know.




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Coolsonickirby said:


> I don't know.


now you understand why i dont understand


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 24, 2017)

I only meant that digital games in general can be taken off the server at anytime. So, if you don't have it downloaded or it is a online multiplayer only game, you lose the game.

Physical games tend to not be online only nor do you lose the game, if servers shutdown.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 24, 2017)

They cut the wrong company. People bitch about ea, so they cut ties with the small dev companies instead of the monstrous publisher. Classy. At least it's a start I suppose.


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 24, 2017)

Coolsonickirby said:


> But you can still play the core game.


Yeah, but this is a MMO. If servers shut down you can't play them even if you have the physical discs.... that's kinda obvious no? If you have a non online game downloaded you can still play it too.



KingVamp said:


> Physical games tend to not be online only nor do you lose the game, if servers shutdown.



Total rubbish. Lots of MMOs or online games have physical releases. You should've said "that's why i play offline games" and then you'd have a point.


----------



## migles (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> and if they had a physical copy, they wouldnt have to be connected to the server?


it's one of thoose free to play server sided online only games...
i think this explains your confusion?
even if you had a phisical copy, it's server sided, the data you got in disc is just like a dead corpse

edit: quoted the wrong person


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

migles said:


> it's one of thoose free to play server sided online only games...
> i think this explains your confusion?
> even if you had a phisical copy, it's server sided, the data you got in disc is just like a dead corpse
> 
> edit: quoted the wrong person


Its okay, its been explained to me already.
The guy said its why people.prefer physical copy,.but there wasnt any physical.copy of this game... he made non sense actually, i understood.since.the beginning.but just wanted to be sure i really did


----------



## Yil (Nov 24, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Can someone explain the lady Spider-Man? She looks pretty cool.


Gwen Stacy of a parallel universe known as Spider Woman.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

Yil said:


> Gwen Stacy of a Parallel Universe known as Spider Woman.


Huh? What are those number?


----------



## Yil (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Huh? What are those number?


Earth 616 is the main continuity, 1610 is the ultimate Earth (where everyone is a d***, and let's just say Loki has Odin's blood in this one).


----------



## migles (Nov 24, 2017)

in the perfect world, and IMHO there should be a law to enforce this.
when you buy stuff (with lets say a minimum of 20-50 bucks) in these server sided games, or games that require online activation, there should be a consumer protection that when the company desires do shutdown the servers, they must provide software or a way to the people create and run their own servers.
this way it would be fair and stuff wouldn't be lost..

the thing is.. they don't do this for several reasons like:
main reason to shutdown games is money expenses, providing the users with a server software requires spending money to build a consumer server tool
people would be able to deploy their own customs servers, or heavily modify to turn into other games and start to do a business out of it
companies would avoid this by creating a demo mode, or a basic campaign mode to say "you can still play the game"


----------



## Yil (Nov 24, 2017)

migles said:


> in the perfect world, and IMHO there should be a law to enforce this.
> when you buy stuff (with lets say a minimum of 20-50 bucks) in these server sided games, or games that require online activation, there should be a consumer protection that when the company desires do shutdown the servers, they must provide software or a way to the people create and run their own servers.
> this way it would be fair and stuff wouldn't be lost..
> 
> ...


You know getting private server still invalidate all your purchases, right? Besides the platforms will never let it pass.


----------



## migles (Nov 24, 2017)

Yil said:


> You know it still invalidate all your purchases, right?


if you have your own custom server you can restore them and have access to all..
so you would technically still have your purchases, you just had to edit them in, if you got the server you have power for that, wich custom servers you could also edit in game currency, and give you tons of premium currency to buy it again


----------



## Yil (Nov 24, 2017)

migles said:


> if you have your own custom server you can restore them and have access to all..
> so you would technically still have your purchases, you just had to edit them in, if you got the server you have power for that, wich custom servers you could also edit in game currency, and give you tons of premium currency to buy it again


Why would they though? It's not like someone running the server has legal right (at the same time responsibility) over it.


----------



## LufianGuy (Nov 24, 2017)

The game is still up at the moment and people don't know when it will die. I was excited to have a month to play everything in the game for free (any hero, any costume until December 31st) after playing for about 4 months previously and didn't expect a refund on cash spent, but it sucks to see what I saw as their last parting gift has been taken away.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 24, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Total rubbish. Lots of MMOs or online games have physical releases. You should've said "that's why i play offline games" and then you'd have a point.


I do have a point. There are much more games that aren't MMOs or online only games than they are, on physical media. Also, as I said, if they was a game on a digital store ,whether it relied on online or not, it can be taken and shutdown at anytime. Physical media is much more reliable, when it comes to longevity. That was the point.

In fact, I can't really think of many games that are literally online only on physical media. Physically media tends to have both or offline play.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Nov 24, 2017)

don't buy into micro transactions and expect your money back


----------



## willebug (Nov 24, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Can someone explain the lady Spider-Man? She looks pretty cool.



I think that is Spider-Gwen.  She's from one of the alternate Earth timelines.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 24, 2017)

willebug said:


> I think that is Spider-Gwen.  She's from one of the alternate Earth timelines.



Well while I'm questioning comic book stuff, how about Superior Spider-Man? Is he in this game? I heard it's Doc-Op possessing Parker's body and being badass or whatever.


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 24, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> In fact, I can't really think of many games that are literally online only on physical media. Physically media tends to have both or offline play.


Your ignorance doesn't change reality. FFXIV, Swtor, WoW, all have physical releases.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 24, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Your ignorance doesn't change reality. FFXIV, Swtor, WoW, all have physical releases.


Apparently you miss the many part. Not to mention, this is coming from a mainly console player POV, so that lowers the margin even more so. Doesn't matter, most physical games aren't online or mmo only games. Anyway, just going to stop here.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Its okay, its been explained to me already.
> The guy said its why people.prefer physical copy,.but there wasnt any physical.copy of this game... he made non sense actually, i understood.since.the beginning.but just wanted to be sure i really did


well i see it this way with people buying digital games on ps4,xb1 and such imagne you buyt alot of games and at some point your hdd is full and you want to save some space and delete the main content from afew of those games for the new ones, you think oh i can always redownload it latter when i want to replay it, but then bam ps3 or xbox30 or ps4 or xb1 servers got shutdown, they willl eventualy no server last forever so now you can ever play that game you actualy bough becuase you cant redownload it since no store is available again.

i always buy my games phisicaly, imagine manny online only games on ps3/xbox360 when they shut down the store(shouldnt take even 2 years imo) no one will ever be able to play those games ever again unless you have your console with the game already installed wich is crap.


Sure for this game it doesnt really matter since its an mmo that relies on servers and nothing else, but on other games it makes alot of diference.


For instance EA destroyed the PHISICAL release of cod wwII becuase the game disc alone is useless and cant be played at all, only works after a 9gb patch, which makes it worthless having the disc lol when ps4 servers get shutdown if you buy an used disc you wont be abel to play the game at all lol it makes no sence turning phisical releases into a mandatory online download.


----------



## PoppaDre (Nov 24, 2017)

This game sounds so cool!


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Nov 24, 2017)

Can't imagine dumping hundreds into a F2P game that could be shut down just as easily the next day. Sucks to suck, I guess. Hope those players learned their lesson about buying into microtransactions.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 24, 2017)

Seems like the only way to succeed in the games industry is to not work for one of the big names. Instead it's best to create some unexplainable indie success like Minecraft or Flappy Bird (the Pet Rock of the games industry).


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 25, 2017)

this game was currently the companies only stable source of in_come. without the cash from disney they had to shut and layoff every last employee. even the founder is now broke


----------



## 330 (Nov 25, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Seems like the only way to succeed in the games industry is to not work for one of the big names. Instead it's best to create some unexplainable indie success like Minecraft or Flappy Bird (the Pet Rock of the games industry).


This has always been the case, as of lately. Countless great AAA titles had little or no profit while many indie games or small gaming projects got a lot of money. The only way for a multi-million dollars game to make enough money to satisfy everyone is by making money off other things, such as DLCs, preorders, or even in-game currencies. Every year more and more gamers wait for a considerable discount before purchasing anything while making fun of people for buying something day-one or preordering or even playing some games like Call of Duty or football games. Or games where the fandom has been extra cringey.


----------



## jaysea (Nov 25, 2017)

Started the game after I read this. What is the problem actualy. I have no trouble playing the game.


----------



## eriol33 (Nov 25, 2017)

am I the only one who just knew this game today?


----------



## anhminh (Nov 25, 2017)

Who would have guess the next video gaming crash started by EA. 



Subtle Demise said:


> Seems like the only way to succeed in the games industry is to not work for one of the big names. Instead it's best to create some unexplainable indie success like Minecraft or Flappy Bird (the Pet Rock of the games industry).



You just looking at the surface of indie world. Below every Minecraft or Flappy Bird are hundreds of dead games that no one bother to look at and many dreams that die along with it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 25, 2017)

Anyone claiming that players deserve refunds are baffling. There's a chance the servers of any given game could shut down at any point. Whether it's in a few weeks, months or years. The only instance I can see of warranted refunds are if the game shuts down within a year of public release. Any longer and its a risk the player should know by reading the EULA.. But hey... Who has the time?


----------



## rro (Nov 25, 2017)

Guess this is a perfect example of why people should read the rules and user agreement first before they play the game. Developers often made a statement like "no refund" or "we can shutdown this game anytime we want" things there. So, if there really is such a statement, then people should think twice before actually spending real money on the game. Only spend your money if you're willing to take the risk. Unfortunately though, i believe that at least 99.999999% of gamers in this world never really bothered to read the user agreement completely, and just immediately scroll to the bottom and click 'i agree'. Many of them didn't realized that the user agreement part is considered the same as any official document for business, which you had to read every single detail before you signed them. And now that there's a problem, they just whining and complaining? What use for that, really?


----------



## Thelonewolf88 (Nov 25, 2017)

This why you dont buy digital, servers and licences will be obsolete in time.


----------



## mr allen (Nov 25, 2017)

Thelonewolf88 said:


> This why you dont buy digital, servers and licences will be obsolete in time.


As this is a F2P MMO buying a physical copy would be less than useless in this situation.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 25, 2017)

Yil said:


> Why would they though? It's not like someone running the server has legal right (at the same time responsibility) over it.


That may depend upon a few things
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/11/new-dmca-ss1201-exemption-video-games-closer-look
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/dmca-game-preservation-exemptions-abandoned-games

I don't know enough about the game here to take a punt at how those might apply to it.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 25, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i never played this game, but i agree



*This* game? 

You *don't* need to. Once you've played *one* Free to Play game, you've played them *all*.

It goes like this: You *pay*, you *win*.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 25, 2017)

WhiteMaze said:


> *This* game?
> 
> You *don't* need to. Once you've played *one* Free to Play game, you've played them *all*.
> 
> It goes like this: You *pay*, you *win*.


true


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 25, 2017)

I have played free games where paying only provides you with another skin, your choice of character or another weapon that is similar enough to the others to not be overpowered or so radically different as to allow another mode of play whilst not overpowering your team.

At the same time I do see an awful lot of games where paying gives you a serious advantage and that is not good.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 25, 2017)

Never heard of them, so I don't really care...


----------



## rickwj324 (Nov 25, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Can someone explain the lady Spider-Man? She looks pretty cool.


She's Gwen Stacy from an alternate Earth.  "Spider-Gwen".  Seriously way too many Spider characters in Marvel Comics....


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 25, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> I have played free games where paying only provides you with another skin, your choice of character or another weapon that is similar enough to the others to not be overpowered or so radically different as to allow another mode of play whilst not overpowering your team.
> 
> At the same time I do see an awful lot of games where paying gives you a serious advantage and that is not good.



Precisely. You're pointing out the good games. Unfortunately there's only a handful of those, *if* that.

The *vast* majority of games within the Free to Play model, rely on big spenders and bought advantages.

However a common misconception that I see scattered around the internet, is that some people believe these games do this to survive. No. That is incorrect. *It is not to survive.* These games do this for *one *simple reason:

Get as much money out of it, before the *FREE* players get bored of getting nowhere and *leave* the game. Without the *FREE* players as prey to conquer for the *big spenders*, the game will die in a very short time span.

The* good* F2P games (as you pointed out) are well balanced and you *cannot Pay to Win*. You can only buy cosmetics or other items that do not mess with the ranking system and your overall performance. Yet, they live-on. Those are the true F2P games, that survive and do not try to scam people out of as much money as possible before abandoning them.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 25, 2017)

WhiteMaze said:


> Precisely. You're pointing out the good games. Unfortunately there's only a handful of those, *if* that.
> 
> The *vast* majority of games within the Free to Play model, rely on big spenders and bought advantages.
> 
> ...


i agree
even those like PVZ2, you can earn virtual money to move forward by watching ads
if you want to go somewhere watching ads, you to watch like 1 hour of ads straight


----------



## Yil (Nov 25, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i agree
> even those like PVZ2, you can earn virtual money to move forward by watching ads
> if you want to go somewhere watching ads, you to watch like 1 hour of ads straight


Back in the days of Nokia, there is one chinese game that make everything free after spending two dollars.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 25, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i agree
> even those like PVZ2, you can earn virtual money to move forward by watching ads
> if you want to go somewhere watching ads, you to watch like 1 hour of ads straight



Indeed.

We usually tend to forget that games are *businesses first and foremost*. No one is going to lift a finger, certainly not to make an entire game, if they do not think they have a reasonable chance of filling their pockets.

There's *nothing wrong *with that. You should get paid for your hard work and innovation. However there is a limit to this, and if nothing else, there are plenty of ethical reasons to not go ahead with certain actions within a F2P game's lifetime.

*The story is always the same: *

People talking about this *brand new amazing* Free to Play game, where everything is well balanced, purchases are incredibly cheap, don't affect gameplay too much, and little grinding. 

Once the game has acquired a solid player-base, *updates* will follow. What are these updates? *You guessed it*. These so called "updates" serve only *one *purpose. To increase the prices on everything, de-balance the gameplay, and take every possible action to ensure you will have to keep paying more and more, if you want to keep playing and *WINNING* with your *level 78 Knight*. 

This is where the downfall begins. But *before* the downfall begins, *hundreds of thousands of dollars are spent*. Once everyone catches on to it, people leave, the big spenders have no more prey, and they leave the game as well. The game is now *officially dead*.

Next step? *Rinse and repeat.*

Create the next revolutionary game that is unlike everything else until now, well balanced, everything is cheap and....*oh....*

You get the picture.

Welcome to the free to *scam* model.


----------



## willebug (Nov 25, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Well while I'm questioning comic book stuff, how about Superior Spider-Man? Is he in this game? I heard it's Doc-Op possessing Parker's body and being badass or whatever.



No idea.  My son plays/played the game a bit but I never really paid any attention.  I'm sure they crammed as much stuff in there as possible.  There were all kinds of character bundles you could buy for the game.


----------



## SS4 (Nov 26, 2017)

Great, lets kill off one of the few fair F2P game thats is enoyable and isn't P2W or have most endgame progression hidden behind a cashwall !! (Basically not like 100% of phone apps that pretends to be games)
Guess Disney prefer all their Marvel related games (if you can call most games) to be fucking shitty customer milking simulation which makes your IQ drop when using them. . .
Having to give some money to FOX probably pisses them off since there are X-men and mutants in there (Yeah FOX copyrighted the word mutant). Ohh someone else then us is getting some profit out of this game, Lets kill it with fire!!!
GG Disney, you fucking suck and proved it once again you greedy pigs!


----------



## Xzi (Nov 26, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> wah..
> what is this game?


I played it for about an hour, hoping it would get better the entire time.  It did not.



SS4 said:


> Great, lets kill off one of the few fair F2P game thats is enoyable and isn't P2W or have most endgame progression hidden behind a cashwall !! (Basically not like 100% of phone apps that pretends to be games)
> Guess Disney prefer all their Marvel related games (if you can call most games) to be fucking shitty customer milking simulation which makes your IQ drop when using them. . .
> Having to give some money to FOX probably pisses them off since there are X-men and mutants in there (Yeah FOX copyrighted the word mutant). Ohh someone else then us is getting some profit out of this game, Lets kill it with fire!!!
> GG Disney, you fucking suck and proved it once again you greedy pigs!


Nothing of value was lost.  If you want a F2P game that's actually good try Path of Exile on Steam.  It's really truly F2P, too.  You can buy cosmetics, everything else is earned through progression as it should be.  Think a massively enhanced Diablo 2 which has recently been updated with ten total acts.  You play from start to endgame in one play-through.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 26, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Can someone explain the lady Spider-Man? She looks pretty cool.



its spider-gwen, gewn stacy from an alternate reality using tech to imitate spider powers. might have actual spider powers by now.


----------



## aaronz77 (Nov 26, 2017)

Happy Holidays to the devs!


----------



## Yil (Nov 26, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> its spider-gwen, gewn stacy from an alternate reality using tech to imitate spider powers. might have actual spider powers by now.


I thought the one imitating Spider Power was Spider Woman.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 26, 2017)

Are there any f2p or MMO games that are peer to peer?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 26, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> Are there any f2p or MMO games that are peer to peer?


There are a few more on the proof of concept side that use block chain type tech.
http://huntercoin.org/ being one of the more notable.

Most of what I am seeing sort of reminds of torrents before they figured out distributed trackers/swarm hosted trackers.

For a traditional mmo you could probably do a shard/raid/whatever they call it in your chosen game as peer to peer somewhat more easily.


----------



## Yil (Nov 27, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> Are there any f2p or MMO games that are peer to peer?


That would mean losing some level of control so clearly no.


FAST6191 said:


> There are a few more on the proof of concept side that use block chain type tech.
> http://huntercoin.org/ being one of the more notable.
> 
> Most of what I am seeing sort of reminds of torrents before they figured out distributed trackers/swarm hosted trackers.
> ...


MMO started in China as F2P. 10 years later mobile games and later premium games copied that, and we reach that point today.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 27, 2017)

Yil said:


> That would mean losing some level of control so clearly no.



How so? Combine a conventionally cryptographically signed message with one of those smart contract type block chains (said chains probably even have signing functionality you can use) and you have your funding/payment sorted. Send updates over p2p like loads have done before and p2p games/user hosted servers can handle the rest.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 27, 2017)

Yil said:


> That would mean losing some level of control so clearly no.
> 
> MMO started in China as F2P. 10 years later mobile games and later premium games copied that, and we reach that point today.



and japan started the loot craze in the late 70s early 80s with grab bags. They sell grab bags for transformers n kids wouldnt know what transformer they get until it was opened. now that shit is in video games...but that's a topic for another thread. 

my point is asian countries seem to start all these anticustomer practices and the world seemly supports them without question


----------



## TangentingTangerines (Nov 28, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Two employees of Gazillion,Anthony Gallegosand Andrew Hair, had taken to twitter on Nov. 22nd to report that none of the developers are receiving severance or PTO payouts, with coverage for medical insurance ending in just 8 days.​


No surprise there.  Disney always treats their employees like shit and find ways to cheat people out of their contracts, yet people still keep on buying their products.  They're like the EA of the Movie industry.


----------



## Meteor7 (Nov 28, 2017)

TangentingTangerines said:


> No surprise there.  Disney always treats their employees like shit and find ways to cheat people out of their contracts, yet people still keep on buying their products.  They're like the EA of the Movie industry.


To be fair, Anthony and Andrew were employees of Gazillion Entertainment, not Disney.


----------



## chango (Nov 28, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> This is one of the reasons why people prefer physical games.



Right, because a vanilla launch Final Fantasy 11 or Maple Story 1.0 CDROM would make any bit of difference in cases like this one.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 28, 2017)

chango said:


> Right, because a vanilla launch Final Fantasy 11 or Maple Story 1.0 CDROM would make any bit of difference in cases like this one.





KingVamp said:


> Not to mention, this is coming from a mainly console player POV, so that lowers the margin even more so. Doesn't matter, most physical games aren't online or mmo only games.


I was comparing this to digital only games, but of course some people have to dwell on the exceptions to the "rule". Since we are back to this subject tho.

As said, maybe most, if not, all these games shouldn't be able to release without an offline mode or at least a peer to peer mode. So your money wouldn't just go down the drain once the devs/pubs decide to shutdown the servers.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 28, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> To be fair, Anthony and Andrew were employees of Gazillion Entertainment, not Disney.



They are...were the two big guys incharge of gazillion. What the two meant was, they are unable to pay their empoyees. As I pointed out early, Gazillion's main source and only stable source of income was Disney. Without the game, they are worse than broke. I expect them to claim bankruptcy any day now!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 30, 2017)

I wonder if this decision was made before the battlefront 2 drama and Disney are/were planning to hand over the reigns of marvel to ea because they did such a "good" job sucking the bone marrow out of star wars


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 30, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> I wonder if this decision was made before the battlefront 2 drama and Disney are/were planning to hand over the reigns of marvel to ea because they did such a "good" job sucking the bone marrow out of star wars



there was lots of behind the senses drama at gazillion apparantly. i believe disney as a "family" company didnt want any ties to it. for instant andrew has charges for harrassment of both sexual and non-sexual behavor against him from coworkers. Anthony believed to have had serious gambling issues. The original cso n founder, dave left the company to presue other projects.

Nothing i believe can be done anymore.  the company is officially gone has of the 25th. debters lquiadated most of thier property.


----------

